# Jacksonville, FL-Adorable tiny dog needs rescue/adopt now!



## MustLuvMutts (Nov 17, 2008)

Can anyone here help this dog? Perhaps you live in the area and are looking to adopt a dog? Maybe you know people you could pass this information on to? Please do whatever you can to help this sweet little girl.










A rescue worker is desperate to find this sweet little dog a home. She doesn't have much time left! The dog is a female. She is very sweet and kind with everyone. She only weighs about 7 lbs! She has some heavy tartar (which can probably be cleaned), and some vision problems (bilateral cataracts), but these are no reasons she shouldn't have a loving home!
She is located at the Jacksonville Animal Control facility in Jacksonville, FL.

If you are interested in rescuing (pulling) or adopting this adorable girl, please contact:

June Mason
Adoption/Rescue Coordinator
2580 W. 1st Street
Jacksonville, FL 32254
Phone: 904-387-8924 ext#239
Fax: 904-387-8903


----------

